
Show HN: Set reminders to be sent through FB Messenger - mikface
https://memodeer.com
======
mikface
[https://snag.gy/rYBD4I.jpg](https://snag.gy/rYBD4I.jpg) \- main page, logged
[https://snag.gy/bqRnes.jpg](https://snag.gy/bqRnes.jpg) \- main page logged,
calendar style view, opened dialog for new reminder
[https://snag.gy/y80noi.jpg](https://snag.gy/y80noi.jpg) \- account management

:)

------
raybb
Could you share some screenshots of what the UI is like?

